

Anyone else see "Unknown or expired link." after writing a long comment? - david

Sometimes when I spend a lot of time writing a comment I click "submit" and it takes me to the "Unknown or expired link error page".<p>It's a little annoying having to go back, copy my post, go back again to the story, then click "reply" and post the whole comment again.
======
wmf
Yes, this is a known "feature" of HN.

